# Netflix Error Code



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm trying to watch Netflix content but I am instead getting a message that says that my browser is no longer supported. I don't understand because I have the latest version of the Tesla firmware that was sent to me. The Netflix error code is T7121-3078. I googled it but came up with nothing helpful regarding Tesla. I tried rebooting the car but that did not help. Has anyone had that error and how was it solved?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What version of software does your car have?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> What version of software does your car have?


2021.4.15.2


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

francoisp said:


> 2021.4.15.2


That's the problem.
There is a change in 2021.4.17 (and later) that is required for streaming to continue working after May 31 2021.
I suggest scheduling a service call with Tesla. Hopefully they can force a software upgrade/install to fix this for you.


garsh said:


> *Undocumented Improvements in 2021.4.17*
> Changes to digital content streaming that are apparently required in order to keep working after May 31 2021.​Thanks @Long Ranger!​View attachment 38586​


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Thanks for the info.

Talk about an organization that cares for its customers. Having a change like this and not updating its customers first is unacceptable.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's the problem.
> There is a change in 2021.4.17 (and later) that is required for streaming to continue working after May 31 2021.
> I suggest scheduling a service call with Tesla. Hopefully they can force a software upgrade/install to fix this for you.


Miscellaneous improvements and downgrades
I went back and checked the release notes and you are correct. I should pay more attention. I was too focused on the new cat quest feature. The rumors are no competitive EV will ever be able to offer the advanced cat quest feature. I even hear the new cybertruck will have giga cat quest, Remember you heard it here first
Also, make sure you select a button that says you want early software releases. (does it do anything, let me check the release notes)
Elon had tweeted that as early adopters we will get access to the software first. And all I got was a button that does nothing, apparently


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> That's the problem.
> There is a change in 2021.4.17 (and later) that is required for streaming to continue working after May 31 2021.
> I suggest scheduling a service call with Tesla. Hopefully they can force a software upgrade/install to fix this for you.


I checked and Tesla Service said that what firmware gets pushed to a vin# is out of their control.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

francoisp said:


> I checked and Tesla Service said that what firmware gets pushed to a vin# is out of their control.


Just tell them that Netflix streaming is broken and see what they say.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Just tell them that Netflix streaming is broken and see what they say.


I did and they told me to wait for a new firmware to be pushed, adding they can't ask for it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

francoisp said:


> I did and they told me to wait for a new firmware to be pushed, adding they can't ask for it.


Sigh.
Sorry you have to put up with this.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Sigh.
> Sorry you have to put up with this.


What's sad and annoying is that there's no recourse, no manager to talk to that will intercede on my behalf.


----------

